# Do you take your hog out and about?



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

When you go out shopping or running errands do you take your hog in a snuggle sack with you? Or is it a no no?


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

It depends on the venues animal policy but it’s never a bad thing as it acclimated them much quicker and desensitizes them 🙂


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Yeah like pet friendly places. I know in my area big box home supply stores and of course pet supply stores I can take him!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Glad you brought this up. I've been thinking I should do the same (weather permitting of course -- some stores can be quite cold). I haven't even used the carry bag I made for this. (I used it for my 'prior' Mecki, but not this one yet.)

I should give it a try. Maybe start out doing it just at home, and in the yard.


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Do you think a hedgehog wants to be out and about during the day? Why do we try to change Hedgehogs from what they are? The arfe not a domesticated animal. Get a cat .


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Mecki said:


> Glad you brought this up. I've been thinking I should do the same (weather permitting of course -- some stores can be quite cold). I haven't even used the carry bag I made for this. (I used it for my 'prior' Mecki, but not this one yet.)
> 
> I should give it a try. Maybe start out doing it just at home, and in the yard.


Can you post a picture of the carry bag you made? That would be a good idea for at home for bonding time with a new hog. 
Hedgehog swag, I never meant to offend anyone nor do I want to disrespect the hog, I was simply asking!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't think its a good thing if your going to do it loads. Like sometimes yes, because it could help in the long run for like vet appointments.

However I think it also highly depends on the hog and what sort of place you live and plan on taking them. I would NEVER take any hedgehog outside let alone to go shopping as even in the summer here you can get get some very cold gusts of winds. Most of them are very light sensitive too. Holly can cope with the lights around my house, as they are never majorly bright (because I'm light sensitive too) taking her out where the sun is going to be really bright would just hurt her eyes, and thats highly unfair as there is NOTHING to protect their eyes.

Also if your taking them you'd have to wake then up in the day when they are sleeping to take them, and then its not like they will go back to sleep, because your taking them out, going a noisy environment, so all they are just going to be alert each time, and they wont sleep

And going out to pet shops, all it takes is for an animal, another person, or a staff member to have mites one them and then your hog is now at risk of getting them because you took them there. 

Its up to each individual owner with what you do and what you think. But I personally would never encourage it. Its 100% not necessary, and its not going to benefit the hog really.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Just my 2 cents worth but I agree with Ria. Hedgehogs are a solitary nocternal animal that realy do not benifit from daytime outside stresses. Being woke up during their sleep time is not real good for them. That is the reason we have lights and timers to regulate their sleep. While daytime vet visits are nessasary it can be stressfull for them. We have to take ours on a 8.5 hour daytime road trip several times a year. Evan though she is in her house and dark and can sleep she still takes 2 days to get back to normal after wards. Personaly I do not think all the risks involved are worth it. OK done with the soap box.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

It’s definitely a choice to be made by you. They are nocturnal animals, yes, but *some* hedgehogs quite enjoy strolls during the day every ~once and a while~ so it really does depend on each hog’s interests. I have found it to be a great tool to desensitize them to unfamiliar senses so that in the future smaller things don’t stress them out as much. Just as we are diurnal, *some* of us enjoy late nights or nighttime activities, so it’s up to you what you feel is best!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I think I'm with Aj.t more on this one; This is something that needs to be assessed individually vs looking at it from a overall species perspective. Yes, hedgehogs are nocturnal, but I think it's important to address that in captivity, animals can adjust quite well to experiences that aren't the 'norm' for their species. Hedgehogs are prey animals, so have likely adapted to hunting at night to escape predators and in the case of the African hedgehogs; avoiding the intense heat during daylight hours. Similarly, rabbits are crepuscular - yet it is not uncommon at all for them to adjust to a more diurnal schedule in captivity simply because all predation risk is removed, and they just adapt to their humans schedule. 

Now, i'm not saying that we should all hold our hedgehogs up to the blinding sun, because removal of predation risk or not, nocturnal animals are sensitive to bright light. However, this does not mean that daylight in general is 'oh-so-incredibly-bad' for them. So long as you practice common sense and care, and listen to your animal if they show you that they are unhappy, I really fail to see anything wrong with bringing a hedgehog outdoors. I agree; it's a really great way to desensitise them, and get them overall more comfortable with people around them. 

As for disease and parasite transmission; you can transmit this to your hedgehog regardless of if you bring them outdoors or not haha, but if this was something of genuine concern, it really is as simple as replying 'No' when someone asks to touch your hedgehog because the vast majority of these will be transmitted via direct contact. 

I frequently bring my hog with me on outings, and she does not seem to have a single care about it in the world. So I do believe that some enjoy being outdoors, but like I said; this wont be the case for every hedgehog, so you just have to find what works best for them.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Buddysmom said:


> Can you post a picture of the carry bag you made? That would be a good idea for at home for bonding time with a new hog.
> Hedgehog swag, I never meant to offend anyone nor do I want to disrespect the hog, I was simply asking!


Sure. Since I know you sew, I am including some in-progress pics as well.


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Mecki said:


> Buddysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a picture of the carry bag you made? That would be a good idea for at home for bonding time with a new hog.
> ...


Very cute! That would be great for going to the vet and when I clean Buddy's cage.
Is that your own pattern?


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes...though I don't know if I'd call it a pattern. I usually just wing it when I sew. 

I used that half inch foam to make the sides and back stiff. I also used the foam for those 3 exchangeable 'floor' pads to make the bottom stiff. (The front and the 'lid' has no foam or padding.)


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes...though I don't know if I'd call it a pattern. I usually just wing it when I sew. 

I used that half inch foam to make the sides and back stiff. I also used the foam for those 3 exchangeable 'floor' pads to make the bottom stiff. (The front and the 'lid' has no foam or padding.)


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Emc said:


> I think I'm with Aj.t more on this one; This is something that needs to be assessed individually vs looking at it from a overall species perspective. Yes, hedgehogs are nocturnal, but I think it's important to address that in captivity, animals can adjust quite well to experiences that aren't the 'norm' for their species. Hedgehogs are prey animals, so have likely adapted to hunting at night to escape predators and in the case of the African hedgehogs; avoiding the intense heat during daylight hours. Similarly, rabbits are crepuscular - yet it is not uncommon at all for them to adjust to a more diurnal schedule in captivity simply because all predation risk is removed, and they just adapt to their humans schedule.
> 
> Now, i'm not saying that we should all hold our hedgehogs up to the blinding sun, because removal of predation risk or not, nocturnal animals are sensitive to bright light. However, this does not mean that daylight in general is 'oh-so-incredibly-bad' for them. So long as you practice common sense and care, and listen to your animal if they show you that they are unhappy, I really fail to see anything wrong with bringing a hedgehog outdoors. I agree; it's a really great way to desensitise them, and get them overall more comfortable with people around them.
> 
> As for disease and parasite transmission; you can transmit this to your hedgehog regardless of if you bring them outdoors or not.


Your saying that in captivity, animals can adjust quite well to experiences that aren't the 'norm' for their species. Yet your the one that is always saying that water baths are bad because its not normal for them. Well waking them up to go out in the day isnt normal for them either - but your saying its not bad.

Hedgehogs are prey animals, so have likely adapted to hunting at night to escape predators - This is pretty funny since predators such as owls and badgers are nocturnal too some places with foxes or other places have Jackals (or any animal along those lines) tend to be active whenever they find food meaning day and night but tend to be more active at night (from the information that I found anyway) So I don't think that they adapted to hunting at night because of escaping predators.

And in the case of the African hedgehogs; avoiding the intense heat during daylight hours - This is just another reason why they SHOULDN'T be subjected to go out in the day in the summer, especially in certain places that do get very hot !! Now time of day can vary the heat, like the middle of the day is always hotter than the morning or late afternoon, so common sense here would be take them out late afternoon or early morning when its cooler.

No one said light is "oh so incredibly bad" They are light sensitive and the sun IS VERY harsh on eyes that are light sensitive (I mean I know how much it can hurt eyes because I am light sensitive myself) so lets not misunderstand here, light especially the sun really hurts eyes that are light sensitive, so in a snuggle sack its not so bad. Because their eyes will be somewhat protected. SOME hedgehogs will probably be more light sensitive than others too.

Obviously you can transmit parasites and diseases regardless. But taking them out puts them at a higher risk. Because you can changed your clothes and you should be washing your hands before you get them anyway so there is LESS risk of then getting anything, than taking them outside where they are more likely to get them. Now this is minor yes, and easy to sort yes but its not exactly nice for the hedgehog when they get it.

As I said before it highly depends on the hedgehog. Where you live and what YOU want to do. I'm simply point out the things that SHOULD be taking into consideration BEFORE doing it. Which everyone seems to keep taking as me saying to not do it.

Personally I dint think it should be promoted for everyone to take their hogs out. Theres are factors that need to be known and taken into consideration. And if no one else is going to make sure that people know then I will.

I mean come one you wouldn't like it if two giant hands came and woke you up in the middle of the night to be taken shopping when all you want to do is be snuggled up in bed asleep.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I think the real question is what we’re shopping for? I’d tear up a Black Friday night at 2am anytime😃


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aj.t said:


> I think the real question is what we're shopping for? I'd tear up a Black Friday night at 2am anytime&#128515;


Well okay so your woken up in the middle of the night by these two giant hands to be taken to choose if you want lamb burgers or beef burgers in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m keeping this short and sweet, because I don’t really fancy getting dragged into a pointless debate: 

Water baths aren’t comparable to bringing a hedgehog outside, sorry. It’s like rabbits adapting to a diurnal lifestyle even though they’re crepuscular , Syrian hamsters becoming more crepuscular even though they’re naturally more nocturnal. Being drenched in water is not the same thing as letting them feel a bit of breeze through the quills, letting them explore some grass, and letting them have a little bit of sunlight. Also; I think you’ll notice that we had folk who offered their hogs sand baths after that debate, and only found positive things to say. In anyway; I absolutely refuse to debate this point any further.

I never once said that all animals who are nocturnal are automatically prey species. But it IS a known fact that many species who are nocturnal do so as a survival instinct, so I don’t know why you come across as so defensive. I never once said that bringing hedgehogs out should be recommended. I said very clearly that it should be assessed on a case by case basis and that common sense should be taken (ie DONT take your hedgehog out in the blinding sun, but wait until afternoon or very early morning) go keep them as safe as possible. When I bring my hedgehog out, she will happily much on her snacks in her snuggle bag and often will fall asleep. She literally does not care. There was also a super adorable hog on insta not too long ago - Mr Pokee - who’s owner often took him on hikes with her. He didn’t look phased in the slightest. 

Again, I stated time and time again that not all hedgehogs will be fine with this and that is why it should be addressed on a case by case basis. I’m on mobile, so not only do I hate typing this way, but Honestly your tone here is so off putting in how you come across here that I frankly don’t want to conversate with you further.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes but as I said in the first post and the second post Its up to the owner. I'm saying that some things need to be considered, that some people (not everyone) dont really think about. 

If your taking what I'm saying as being defensive and my tone off putting then thats just how your reading it.

To be honest, I said in BOTH my post that it highly depends on where you are, what your hedgehog is like, and when you do it. Yet you seem to keep taking what I say as "dont take them outside" which I have not said. I stated things need to be taken into account before doing it that some people dont always taken into account. And all I did was make sure that they did so before hand.
But all that seems to have been picked out is the bits that aren't agreed with or can be fought.

I'm not debating. I wasnt trying to in the first place. 
So you can read this however you like, and take it how you like.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m reading it as it’s written; it comes across as incredibly defensive and offputting. 

For the record: I never took how you said as “don’t take them outside” haha. I just added my opinion to aspects of your posts on these topics that I don’t necessarily agree with; I.e washing a hedgehog to get rid of parasites, dandelions being toxic, and the whole issue of parasites being as big of an issue that you (to me) made it out to be. That is all. Naturally, I will typically only discuss a post on aspects that I don’t agree with, to bring more discussion to the table, hence why it ‘seems’ that I only focused on those aspects - because I did. 

I think we both agree that it can be fine for some individuals, but not all, and only once care is taken (animal is not taken in direct sunlight and in the midday heat). Anyway; That’s really all I have to say.


----------

